# Need advice-Rod and Reel



## SurfRookie (Dec 10, 2007)

When striper fishing the surf at Oregon Inlet recently, I struggled to reach the sand bar. I am pretty confident that my equipment is inferior (8' spinning rod and reel). I have been encouraged to purchase a 12' casting rod and reel. Any thoughts? I am comfortable casting a freshwater baitcasting reel. So, I am told I should be able to cast a saltwater casting reel. Thoughts on rod length, action, lure weight, spinning versus casting? Oh, what type of line?

Let me know.


----------



## sprtsracer (Apr 27, 2005)

I'm new to the surf casting thing also. Starting classes in January. Been fishing banks, piers, lakes, and from boats all my life, but now I live on the beach, so time to learn surf casting. From all I have gleened from this site over the past 2 1/2 years, you will probably get advice on both Daiwa 20's and 30's and the Penn 525Mag for reel choices and OM (Bass Pro Shops' own brand), Tica and Daiwa rods. I purchased the OM Cape Point 12 ft to start with (no longer available in casting version) and just ordered a Daiwa Sealine Surf XH 11'3"". I own a 525Mag spooled with 50 lb braid, and several Penn Jigmasters I magged myself with anywhere from 17 lb to 20 lb mono on them. Will probably load up an extra spool with braid as well as the spools are easy to change on that reel. Seems the hottest new reel is the new Daiwa surf reel that I'm sure someone will mention also. It just depends on how much you want to spend. You'll get a lot of good advice. Absorb all of it, go to a tackle store, mount some reels on some rods and see how they feel. Then get what you think will be comfortable for YOU! Oh, yeah...almost forgot...get a part-time job as well to help pay for all the equipment you are going to start buying Welcome aboard. Glad to have you here.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

Penn 525 Mag full of 20# Big Game, on a 12' Ocean Master light, 3-6 ounce rating. 

Best place to start in the conventional world...

And you DON'T have to learn to tie a Bimini Twist to catch fish...opcorn:


----------



## Slammer (Nov 8, 2005)

Listen to Railroader.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Railroader said:


> Penn 525 Mag full of 20# Big Game, on a 12' Ocean Master light, 3-6 ounce rating.
> 
> Best place to start in the conventional world...
> 
> And you DON'T have to learn to tie a Bimini Twist to catch fish...opcorn:


Right on. 525 is very user friendly, and with the mags on 8, you'd have to really mess up to blow it up.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

Railroader said:


> Penn 525 Mag full of 20# Big Game, on a 12' Ocean Master light, 3-6 ounce rating.
> 
> Best place to start in the conventional world...


Yep. This exact combo is what's caught the bulk of my surf caught fish in the last couple of years. It's inexpensive, rugged, yet has the quality where it counts! 



Railroader said:


> And you DON'T have to learn to tie a Bimini Twist to catch fish...opcorn:


Of course you do! J/K. Even though I'm the head cheerleader of the BT Brigade, I'm a firm believer that whichever knot you know how to tie well (anytime, every time) trumps any fancy knot you're not familiar with.


----------



## squalus (Sep 26, 2007)

Slammer said:


> Listen to Railroader.


LOL - exactly what I was going to say. He knows his stuff in the surf!

Steve


----------



## Sea Level (Nov 20, 2005)

I'll chime in also in support of Railroader's advice.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*baitcast vs con. reel*

if you have a thrown a baitcaster you will get the hang of a bigger baitcaster ... one big difference is on a surf setup you will set the spool tension different than with a baitcaster ... you want it looser ... with a baitcaster you set it till where the lure slowly drops when it's disengaged ... on a surf setup you want it to where the spool has just the slightist play side to side .. but start a little tighter and loosen it up as you get better ....

How much are you planning on spending for a new setup .... just don't go too cheap as soon you will replace it ... start with a middle of the road setup at least ... the 525/OM setup will run you about $250 to start with .... but thats a setup that you will be happy with and grow into ... there are other rods and reels in that same range that will also get the job done ... 

I like the Daiwa reels ... loudest clickers on the beach and bullet proof ... never have thrown the 525 but they are a great reel too ..... 

good rods for a starter is Tsunami lighter than an OM and more senisitive ... OM- I've got two .. one spin in the heavy one in casting in the 12' Lite version ... really like it .... the heaver is a beast ... best for a spike it and let it set rod ... Daiwa makes some good rods too .. on them just take the low end of the weight rating and think of that as the best weight ... if it says 3-6oz 4 is great 5 is ok and 6 oz is too much ... but great rods ... Tica ... never owned one but heard good things 

Reels ... couple of options ... Penn 525, Daiwa has several picks ... the slsh's, shv, sha's and slatist ... the 20 size is a good size for starters ... tuff and dependable with the best clickers ... don't throw as far as the 525's but still sweet ... and the Abu's ... a 6500 size is a great reel ... easy to work on and a nice size ... and then there is the avets and shimano's too ... but the Daiwa's, Penn 525 and Abu 6500 size reels are the most popular


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Can't go wrong with a diawa sha 20 or 30. Load it with some Big Game 20 line and use both the white and red brakes. With both brakes its really hard to blow up this reel. I started about 6 years ago and did fish fresh water with a conventional reel. Not a big change, but you will need to practice. You will blow up the reel at first, just pick it out and keep working at it. Big Game line is good chioce because of price. Rods are a different story. If you have someone in your area that would let you throw some of their rods I would really suggest that before you purchase. Ocean Master heavy is a good chice for Oregon Inlet because there are times you will need to fish 10oz to hold. These rods are very hard to load which will not help you maximze your distance. I own two, but they are not my favorite rod. i bought them because they are probably the best buy in an inexpensive rod. I love my HDX. I will out cast the OM by 20 yards. I would recommend the HDX to anyone. HXD and SHA combo will cost $325 or so. The AFAW 6-bait is another good rod for the money. 12 foot rod is around $180. Tommy Farmer sells these rods and his site is on P & S board. Ask around you might find a good deal on used rod. Main point is to practice. If you only have one reel and the fish are biting and you happen to blow the reel up lost opportunity! One rod and two reels is a good idea for all new casters. I always take several extra reels just in case I get a big bird nest!


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

opcorn:


----------



## Moon (Feb 24, 2007)

Don't forget to use a shock leader when throwing more than 4 oz. Most of the time you will need a shock leader when fishing big baits from the beach. I would hate to hear about someone getting an 8oz sinker through their truck window or worst. Get someone who know what they are doing to teach you to tight a leader to your main line. I like a uni to uni knot, it has worked well for me and not really hard to tie. Use at least 40 pound line for your shock leader. I fish 20 pound main line tie to 40 pound shock and 80 snell on the hook. This has worked well for stripers off the beach. Lots of guys use 17 main line, 50 pound shock and 100 pound on hook. Shock leader also helps you pull a big fish through the wash.:fishing:


----------



## Bass_n_around (Oct 21, 2006)

*surfrookie*

First you want to start with a good 11ft or 12 surf spinning rods for the greater distance you will be confirtable with it i promise.Also a baitcaster freshwater it is totally a different ball game than a haver like a calcutta 400 or abu 6500 or 5500 with a 11ft or 12ft.


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Railroader said:


> Penn 525 Mag full of 20# Big Game, on a 12' Ocean Master light, 3-6 ounce rating.
> 
> Best place to start in the conventional world...
> 
> And you DON'T have to learn to tie a Bimini Twist to catch fish...opcorn:


20lb Big Game HiTest (twice as expensive) but sure is sweet. The diameter is somewhere between 15&17# test so you can get more of it on the spool.


----------



## SurfRookie (Dec 10, 2007)

*Penn 525 Mag vs. Daiwa Saltist STT30H*

Thanks for the input on rods and reels. Most suggested the Penn 525 Mag. Any thoughts on the new Daiwa Saltist STT30H. The Penn is $149 and the Daiwa is $159, basically the same price. Some great comments were listed on the Open Forum regarding the Daiwa.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

the penn just has more weather adjustablity.

durability and strength is roughly equal.

castability outta the box. both are great.

the daiwas even the 20 size. hold more line then the 525 tho. which is great.

distance wise. the 525 should get a tad more then the braked daiwas.

i love the clicker on the daiwas. you can hear them 50+ feet away when chatting to your fishing neighbors.
something the 525 LACKS ALOT in. damn plastic cogs.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

SurfRookie said:


> Thanks for the input on rods and reels. Most suggested the Penn 525 Mag. Any thoughts on the new Daiwa Saltist STT30H. The Penn is $149 and the Daiwa is $159, basically the same price. Some great comments were listed on the Open Forum regarding the Daiwa.


IMO if ya want a reel that has a great drag and a awesome clicker look hard at the Daiwa.The Penn cast great but for me really was not all that enjoyable to fight a big fish on. Only have caught one nice striper on the Saltist but so far it is just like all the other Daiwa's I have owned. A pleasure to fish with.


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

surfchunker said:


> How much are you planning on spending for a new setup .... just don't go too cheap as soon you will replace it ... start with a middle of the road setup at least ... the 525/OM setup will run you about $250 to start with ....


Surfchunker - do you know a cheaper place to purchase this stuff (new) than BPS?? If so, please let me know.

I'm going to purchase this exact setup right after Christmas based on a lot of homework and some great feedback from the folks on this forum...

Current BPS prices:
$150 for the 525 Mag
$120 for the OM lite 3-6 oz

So you'd be looking at about $290 with tax.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You could try the Baitshack (check down the main page to the Baitshack forum ). I'm sure they can beat that price.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Combo's*

just checked the baitshack ... a sponser of this board and his price for a Daiwa 20 or 30 SHA and OM rod was $200 plus 20 shipping 

the 525 combo was$240 plus 20 to ship 

I was only off $10 

I also vote for a Daiwa .... even a 20 is bigger than the 525 but still very managable in the 30 size .........


----------



## Centralpafish (Jul 5, 2007)

Wolfgang, looking for better prices than BPS? That's easy, Greg's (Formerly Randy's)Bait Shack. Just bought a saltist 30H from him for a nice price. Check him, he's a sponsor here and offers P&S folks a deep discount. Check him out, Philly Jack


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Philly Jack said:


> Wolfgang, looking for better prices than BPS? That's easy, Greg's (Formerly Randy's)Bait Shack. Just bought a saltist 30H from him for a nice price. Check him, he's a sponsor here and offers P&S folks a deep discount. Check him out, Philly Jack


Thanks for the heads up on the Bait Shack guys. Looks like even with shipping added they have BPS beat by about $30. Only problem is...I'm pretty sure I'm getting some BPS gift cards for Christmas and I work only about 10 minutes from the BPS in Concord, NC. But who knows...maybe I'll turn into a tackle ho too...spend my gift cards at BPS *and *some hard earned cash at the Bait Shack.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

support greg.

bps has chain stores everywhere.
they have enough sales other then fishing already.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If your looking for somthing in the 525 mag class check these specks on these reels. Also other info on the manufacturers web sites.


525 mag 275-15-250-40 gear ratio 6-1 weight 18 oz 

STT20H 420-12-350-14-210-20 Gear ratio6-1 weight na 

SL-X20SHA 420 12, 350-14, 210-20 Gear ratio 6-1 Weight 16 oz

SL-20SH 380-12,300-14, 210-20 Gear ratio 6-1 Weight 14.3 oz

The Penn reel has adjustable mag for breaks, the Diawa's have break blocks something like the old drum breaks on a car.

Hope this helps


----------



## Penn Vaughan (Oct 16, 2008)

That is a question that has a zillion answers. Out of the box, purchase a Daiwa Saltiga 33 or 35 rod and an Ambassadeur 6500 class reel for almost everything. For heavier fishing you could also purchase a Daiwa Saltist 30H reel. Rod will run you close to $400 and either reel in the $125 range. Beyond that, the speciality and learning curve is long and distingushed.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Penn Vaughan said:


> That is a question that has a zillion answers. Out of the box, purchase a Daiwa Saltiga 33 or 35 rod and an Ambassadeur 6500 class reel for almost everything. For heavier fishing you could also purchase a Daiwa Saltist 30H reel. Rod will run you close to $400 and either reel in the $125 range. Beyond that, the speciality and learning curve is long and distingushed.



Oh lawd,we be in trouble now,Penn done found the internet!!

Hope you and Mike are making a good showing for us ole fellas at LIP...

Jmo,if you pick up one of the diawa saltist,tune it to your liking,there is not a better *fishing reel on the market right now $ for $..* Have both the 525 and the saltist 20.. After fishing the saltist,the 525 feels like a junk piece of plastic in compairison,jmho...

Haven't thrown the diawa rods,own a fusion and fusion mag,both are excellent as well.. Have heard excellent reports on the diawa rod though...


----------

